# Hymer windscreen wiper motor



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone had problems with the wiper motors on B class Hymers circa 2010/11?
Mine has stopped returning on a single wipe.
I have looked on the motor and see that there seems to be a part number BB403898.
Does anyone know where Hymer source their wiper motors?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It depends on the manufacturer of the base vehicle,eg if it is a Ducato then you will have to contact Fiat.Make sure you are sitting down when they tell you the cost because I don't think it will be cheap.

Might be an idea to source one from a breakers yard,there may be some recent model Ducatos(if that's what it is)of that year that have been written off but still have an intact wiper motor.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> Has anyone had problems with the wiper motors on B class Hymers circa 2010/11?
> Mine has stopped returning on a single wipe.
> I have looked on the motor and see that there seems to be a part number BB403898.
> ...


Mine does that intermittently but I find that if I just leave it alone for a few seconds it starts off again, this in on a 2007 model.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not too sure of what the problem is, do you mean the wipers don't "park" if that's the case the solution is fairly straightforward. If you take off the circular cover of the wiper gear mechanism there is a sprung copper contact, the face of that contact and what it rubs against just needs a clean. It's a DIY or local garage job, DONT go to a main agent, they will want to charge you a fortune!!!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Mrplodd, in my case when the wipers are on delay mode they sometimes work properly but on other occasions they will stop in mid wipe, in vertical position, if I touch the lever to give one wipe they return to park or if I do nothing after a few seconds they sometimes start working again. Will try your suggestion and see if it cures my problem.

Mike


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I had an almost identical problem with my wipers but mine is a much much older van.

It was the electrical connector on the wiper motor. Removed to find it full of green stuff and corroded.

Clean it off and covered in contact cleaner and pushed it in and out several times and its been fine ever since.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anything electric always check the connections first......probably just need a clean and tighten the bolts etc


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine does the exact same as yours Javea so would appreciate it if you would post when you have had a go to see if it cures yours as mine is the same model and year Cheers.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Alyshymer,

If following the advice of other members suggestions does not resolve your problem then I would recommend emailing Hymer Customer Services via [email protected] and ensure you provide your VIN or Serial Number with a detailed explanation of the issues you are experiencing and I am sure they will be happy to provide any assistance they can.

A Class motorhome wiper mechanisms are not necessarily a direct replacement for the standard Fiat systems and sometimes using Dethleffs as an example use an additional interface box which I believe to be manufactured by Schaudt to enable the system to work. It is possible this extends to other A Class manufacturers also, perhaps more so in this case given that Dethleffs is a Hymer group brand.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Exactly the same problem as mine. 2007 B694sl. Will be watching for the answer.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

javea said:


> Thanks for that Mrplodd, in my case when the wipers are on delay mode they sometimes work properly but on other occasions they will stop in mid wipe, in vertical position, if I touch the lever to give one wipe they return to park or if I do nothing after a few seconds they sometimes start working again. Will try your suggestion and see if it cures my problem.
> 
> Mike


Hi Javea, Had the same problem with my wipers. When I pulled the plug apart on the wiper motor I found one of the pins in the plug had pushed back into the plug therefore not making proper contact when pushed into the socket. I pulled the pin back down so as all pins were level then sprayed with contact cleaner. Its been fine ever since.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer windscreen motor*

Hi all 
Thanks for your replies.
Whilst talking to a French dealer the other day, I was told that Hymer were well aware of this problem and many had been changed under warranty!!
The cost of replacement 149€ plus tax. In UK, the same in pounds plus vat!!
I will investigate the motor when I return home, I think, before splashing out.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*B- SL Wiper Motor*

Hi All,

Our B544-SL wiper motor had slowed a fair bit on high setting - I removed the electrical connector - and there was evidence of corrosion I gave the terminal block a good spray with ACF-50 - its definitely improved it.

Happy Travels


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a 2007 B504cl and the wipers are working ok but parking in the middle of the screen ,so will try Mr plodd's remedy tomorrow


----------

